# High water levels in Texas



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

How do ya'll fish the high water levels in Texas bays? I just can't solve the puzzle or understand why the water is so high.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I like the “poke and hope” technique. Lol. I usually can find smaller to lower slot fish way up in grass pockets but they are always spread out and difficult to get to in my boat. I’ll try and find mudding fish because they are better quality but I tend to blow them out more than not. I know I need to get better at spotting those fish. 

I hate real high water here.



And while I realize there is little I can say to you that you don’t already know I can use this as a “venting” time. Lol. Don’t hate me ....


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Usually find a few way on the east side around SPI area, or in flooded cuts on the KR shoreline around the land cut on a falling tide. The only suck part is that you usually end up getting back late.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

It definitely scatters fish, but I’m still looking for water depths below knee deep and conditions for sight fishing. My high water spots are ones that normally don’t have water on them, but have some access to a “usual” spot. I think that high water gives fish more forage areas so they push into the same depths that they like and feed on new stuff they find. As always, edges (however small) are the key.

I dang sure have had very good days on the beach with water to the dunes and very surgy wave run up. Hard on equipment but the feeding fish are still up close and hammering away. Pretty much where I formed my thinking for high water in the bays and it holds true enough. 

I don’t know why the water is so high either, but I can say it has definitely stayed higher longer in the last few years based on the barnacles on my dock.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah. High water on the beach is like a welcome sign for predators. Hunting fish on the beach is one of my favorites in good conditions.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

First trough at the beach gets real good when its high. Also grass shorelines and backwater lakes should be good. The tides are high due to the spring equinox and global warming due to the lack of pollution (global pandemic shutdown) in the air that was filtering the sun and keeping it cooler. LOL


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

RJTaylor said:


> Usually find a few way on the east side around SPI area, or in flooded cuts on the KR shoreline around the land cut on a falling tide. The only suck part is that you usually end up getting back late.


Where do you get back late to?


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Arroyo City, or Port Mansfield.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

Remember those bars and edges that usually don't have water on them? Fish those. I am in Corpus and have fished high water days my last three outings. The fishing has sucked both because the fish are scattered and because the water clarity has been absolute dog sh&$. I did sneak over the Ingleside yesterday looking to avoid the throng of humanity packed onto Padre Island and it was the same. Nasty, off colored water and damned few fish. On one flat I noticed mud boils with intermittent flickers of black. I initially thought it was a ray, but put a cast into the middle of the boil and immediately came tight on a speck. Turns out there were literally dozens of trout "mudding' across the entire flat in pods spaced out every fifty or so yards. Caught another nice fish before the clouds returned and we pulled the plug. I have seen that way down south only once.

From my office window I can see the jetty rocks along the CC bay front and it appears the tide has dropped a bit today. I am headed south tomorrow one way or the other, high tide be damned.


----------



## texican08 (Sep 13, 2016)

How did you do?


----------



## Acuna (Sep 4, 2018)

Like aggieflyguy, I fish what is normally dry land when the water is high. My formula for catching reds is pretty simple: shallow, meaning less than one foot, and sandy to mostly sandy (I like some grass but not too much, I like edges). When the tides make my normal stuff too deep, I go shallower.

But yes, the fishing has been tougher with the high water.........


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

I am leaving Thursday for Port Mansfield and have been closely watching the weather and water levels. I don't see these tides receding any time soon with a tropical low pressure system spinning around in the Gulf. 

Uggh.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

You may have some great conditions otherwise down there though. Forecast is looking solid.


----------

